# Sue Bird - Assists!



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Sue Bird's 10 assists vs. Washington on Thursday evening gave her six double-digit assist games for the year. Only Sacramento's Ticha Penicheiro has ever had more double-digit assist games in a single season.
11 Ticha Penicheiro 2000
8 Ticha Penicheiro 1998
8 Ticha Penicheiro 2002
7 Ticha Penicheiro 2001
6 Ticha Penicheiro 1999
6 Sue Bird 2003


During Seattle's 76-72 win over Washington on Thursday, Sue Bird became only the fifth player in WNBA history to record a game of at least 20 points and 10 assists. Cynthia Cooper accomplished the feat three times, and Rita Williams, Shannon Johnson and Ticha Penicheiro accomplished it once each.


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

chick is nice-UCONN representative!!


----------



## bandanaman1998 (Jun 28, 2003)

*single-season assist record*

With the extra 2 games added to the schedule, Sue Bird might set the single-season assist record this year.

Ticha's best season was 236 assists in 2000. IF that's the record, then Sue can beat it by averaging about 7.0 assists per game (assuming she plays every game).


----------

